#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Гречневая каша

## Буль

Для тех, кто считает гречку полезной и невкусной. Повторите этот рецепт, и она навсегда войдёт в ваше меню. Подойдёт для вегетарианцев.

Сначала я хотел сделать фотоотчёт, но потом понял что там и показывать-то нечего, всё очень просто описать словами. Лучше я поделюсь некоторыми тонкостями, может быть кто-то не все их знает.

Итак, блюдо национальной русской кухни -- вкусная гречневая каша! Тада-а-ммм!  :Wink: 

*Каша крестьянская.*

1. Покупаем правильную гречку. Сейчас легко можно найти хорошую гречку, просто посмотрев на ядра сквозь упаковку. Она должна быть однородной, без чёрных неочищенных зёрен или, что отвратительно, чужеродных палочек, веточек, шелухи, крошек и т.д. Сломанных ядер должно быть не более 1%. Ядра должны быть светло-коричневого цвета, лучше даже с некоторой зеленцой. Тёмно-коричневая гречка нам не нужна, это значит что её обжаривали.

Далее всё делаем одновременно, поэтому весь процесс займёт 15-20 минут.

2. Берём стакан гречки, получится где-то 200 гр. Это очень много, мне одному за день не съесть. Высыпаем гречку на сухую сковороду и ставим на средний огонь. Сжечь гречку трудно, но можно. Поэтому периодически её помешиваем.

3. Наливаем ровно 2 стакана воды в кастрюлю и ставим на огонь.

4. Ставим в холодную воду вариться куриное яйцо вкрутую.

5. Режем мелкими кубиками среднюю луковицу. Совет: не отрезайте у луковицы "попку", там, где корешки. Тогда во время нарезки лука вы не будете плакать. Не забываем помешивать гречку.

6. Трём на крупной тёрке морковь.

7. К этому моменту вода закипит, а гречка даст аромат и зёрна начнут лопаться. Процесс такой же, как в попкорне, только они не так разворачиваются.

8. В крутой!!! (живой) кипяток аккуратно высыпаем гречку. Аккуратно, т.к. вода будет пениться и гречка попытается убежать.

9. Закрываем крышкой и варим на большом огне ровно пять минут.

10. В это время на горячую сковороду от гречки наливаем растительное масло. Кто какое любит. я лью оливковое, а кто-то любит неочищенное "с семечками".

11. Дадим маслу нагреться и высыпаем туда лук. Теперь нужно внимательно смотреть чтобы заправка не подгорела. Обычно это происходит с краёв, поэтому мешаем от краёв к середине. Из лука нам нужно вытянуть сок, поэтому его умеренно солим. Лучше недосолить.

12. Если не успели натереть морковь -- трём сейчас.

13. 5 минут уже должны пройти, ставим гречке минимальный (!!!) огонь на 10 минут. Крышку не открываем, не мешаем. Ничего там не трогаем.

14. Когда лук обмякнет -- всыпаем морковь. Она даст сладость. Огонь под сковородой уменьшаем до весьма умеренного. Нам надо карамелизовать лук, но не поджечь его с краёв. Так что мешаем чаще, не упускаем.

15. Рубим петрушку, предварительно удалив стебли. На петрушку не жмёмся, оно себя оправдает.

16. 10 минут прошло, гречку выключаем, открываем и пробуем. Она должна быть готова. Если так -- то перемешиваем, чтобы удалить пар. Если чуть не дошла -- не перемешиваем, закрываем крышку ещё на 3-5 минут. Но это вряд ли понадобится.

17. Добавляем в заправку сливочное масло. Кашу маслом не испортишь.

18. Вынимаем яйцо, чистим.

19. Заправка должна стать совсем мягкой и золотистой. Высыпаем всё это в кашу.

20. Туда же высыпаем петрушку, перемешиваем.

Каша готова.

*Каша купеческая.*

Туда же добавляем рубленое яйцо.

*Каша княжеская.*

Вместо яйца добавляем предварительно отдельно обжаренный мясной фарш.

Для любителей можно "поиграть" со специями, но я ничего такого не нашёл. Запах петрушки достаточно сильный, но гармоничный, не хочется его перебивать. Иногда я добавляю при варке гречки лавровый лист. Может быть вы что-нибудь найдёте новое? Тогда поделитесь!  :Wink: 

Выход продукта ~800 гр. Калькуляцию составлять не стал, т.к. цены на продукты разнятся. Но это очень дёшево.

Приятного аппетита!

----------

Aion (25.10.2012), AlekseyE (25.10.2012), Alex (25.10.2012), Alex Dharmasiya (26.10.2012), AndyZ (25.10.2012), ElenaK (25.10.2012), Epihod (31.10.2012), Ittosai (25.10.2012), Liza Lyolina (28.10.2012), Odvulpa (26.03.2019), Pyro (25.10.2012), Sadhak (25.10.2012), SlavaR (26.10.2012), Ануруддха (25.10.2012), Арису Кеншин (27.10.2012), Богдан Б (26.10.2012), Владимир Баскаков (25.10.2012), Дмитрий Белов (25.10.2012), Доня (18.10.2018), Дхармананда (25.10.2012), Кузьмич (25.10.2012), Лери (25.10.2012), Мага (02.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), Падма Осел (25.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (01.11.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (25.10.2012), Чиффа (25.10.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

Спасибо за рецепт, я не уверен по поводу свежей петрушки, но это на любителя. 
Я встречал такое еврейское блюдо, привезенное в Америку - "kasha varnishkes", наверное от русского "каша - варнишка". Каша варится на мясном бульйоне и перемешивается с макаронами, в виде "бантиков". Читал, что в оригинальном рецепте для обжарки лука использовался куриный жир.

----------

Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Вы, Бао - неподражаемы....
Я считаю, что самый простой способ приготовить вкусную гречку - такой.
В чугунок ее. Промытую. Залить ровно 2ым объемом воды. И на мееееедленный огонь. Через 30 мин выключить, оставив в чугунке. Те например с утра - поставил, вечером пришел-съел. Или вечером поставил.... ну и все. Она в чугуне - так томится.....

----------

Лери (25.10.2012), Падма Осел (25.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Спасибо за рецепт, я не уверен по поводу свежей петрушки, но это на любителя.


Попробуйте, я почти уверен что Вам понравится!




> Я встречал такое еврейское блюдо, привезенное в Америку - "kasha varnishkes", наверное от русского "каша - варнишка".


Спасибо, я о таком не слышал.




> Каша варится на мясном бульйоне и перемешивается с макаронами, в виде "бантиков". Читал, что в оригинальном рецепте для обжарки лука использовался куриный жир.


Вряд ли в таком жире лук нормально спассируется, скорее всего он подварится. Да и кашу он "склеит", как только остынет. Но, как вариант, можно попробовать такую поджарку в суп. Думаю, будет интересно. Или в кашу, но тогда брать часть жира, часть растительного масла.

----------

AndyZ (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вы, Бао - неподражаемы....


Спасибо  :Embarrassment: 




> Я считаю, что самый простой способ приготовить вкусную гречку - такой.
> В чугунок ее. Промытую. Залить ровно 2ым объемом воды. И на мееееедленный огонь. Через 30 мин выключить, оставив в чугунке. Те например с утра - поставил, вечером пришел-съел. Или вечером поставил.... ну и все. Она в чугуне - так томится.....


Ну тогда могу предложить способ ещё проще: с утра залил гречку кипятком в термосе -- вечером пришел-съел. Всего делов  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (25.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (25.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

не согласен я, Бао. В корне. Термосом - чугункового вкуса не сделаешь... не то)))

----------


## Топпер

Особенно если гречка зелёная. Тогда можно даже без термоса залить кипятком.

----------

Буль (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> не согласен я, Бао. В корне. Термосом - чугункового вкуса не сделаешь... не то)))


В чугунок залейте  :Wink:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ядра должны быть светло-коричневого цвета, лучше даже с некоторой зеленцой. Тёмно-коричневая гречка нам не нужна, это значит что её обжаривали.


простите за занудство,но и светло коричневая гречка, и темно коричневая гречка - обе обжареные. Необжаренная гречка зеленого цвета.

----------

Буль (25.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Joy

Еще гречку можно выдержать в воде перед термообработкой - это сократит время приготовления и сохранит больше полезных веществ.
Лук можно заменить асафетидой - вкус будет тот же, даже немного интереснее.

----------

Aion (25.10.2012), Won Soeng (25.10.2012), Буль (25.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> простите за занудство,но и светло коричневая гречка, и темно коричневая гречка - обе обжареные. Необжаренная гречка зеленого цвета.


Да, конечно. Если ещё точнее -- то они её не обжаривают, а пересыпают под горячим воздухом. Не знаю точно как этот процесс называется. А которая совсем коричневая -- ту на противнях держат. Мне так рассказывали, может, кто-то точнее знает?

----------

Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Еще гречку можно выдержать в воде перед термообработкой - это сократит время приготовления и сохранит больше полезных веществ.


Тогда не получится такая рассыпчатая.




> Лук можно заменить асафетидой - вкус будет тот же, даже немного интереснее.


Запах лука-то будет, но карамелизация-то откуда возьмётся? К тому же, асафетиду у нас не отнесёшь к дешёвым и доступным специям  :Wink:

----------


## Ануруддха

Гречку готовлю в мультиварке. В мультиварке есть удобная функция - отложенный старт. С вечера засыпаю гречку - 1 часть гречки, 2 части воды. В гречку люблю добавить изюм, чем крупнее тем лучше. К утру вкусная гречневая каша готова. Для солености можно добавить соевый соус.

----------

До (26.10.2012), Дордже (25.10.2012), Падма Осел (25.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Фил (26.10.2012)

----------


## Дордже

И я в мультиварке, еще туда грибы можно засыпать, нажать к какому времени готово и офигенно вкусно)

----------

Ануруддха (25.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Да, в мультиварку с гречкой можно еще засыпать любые овощи, в том числе и замороженные когда под рукой нет свежих.

----------


## Буль

> Гречку готовлю в мультиварке. В мультиварке есть удобная функция - отложенный старт. С вечера засыпаю гречку - 1 часть гречки, 2 части воды. В гречку люблю добавить изюм, чем крупнее тем лучше. К утру вкусная гречневая каша готова. Для солености можно добавить соевый соус.


Слушайте, а как она там не раскисает за ночь? Никогда не пользовался мультиваркой...

----------


## Буль

> Да, в мультиварку с гречкой можно еще засыпать любые овощи, в том числе и замороженные когда под рукой нет свежих.


Но ведь разные овощи готовятся по-разному и разное время. Как же она их вместе готовит?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Слушайте, а как она там не раскисает за ночь? Никогда не пользовался мультиваркой...


Гречка за ночь в воде приходит в хорошую кондицию - набухает и после готовки становится более рыхлая и рассыпчатая. А мультиварка - это предмет который позволяет сильно экономить время на готовку пищи. Если есть в наличии необходимые ингредиенты то готовка занимает 2-3 минуты: засыпать, залить, выбрать нужную программу. Мультиварка сама выключится и даст сигнал, что все готово после чего перейдет в режим подогрева. Кроме того мультиварка - это еще и пароварка, рисоварка и в некоторых моделях скороварка.




> Но ведь разные овощи готовятся по-разному и разное время. Как же она их вместе готовит?


Возможно, я честно говоря об этом не думаю. Все получается съедобно.

----------

Буль (25.10.2012), Фил (26.10.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Рецепт гречневой каши впервые прочитала в книге В.В. Похлебкина.  Готовится все так, как рассказал Бао, только на момент кипения воды в нее рекомендовано добавить стертые в порошок сушеные белые грибы.  И еще: Похлебкин рекомендует мелко порезанный лук не пассеровать в масле с морковью, а просто  высыпать горкой на кашу и прикрыть крышкой, а потом на этапе добавления масла перемешиваем пропаренный лук с кашей. Получается очень вкусно.

----------

Буль (25.10.2012), Падма Осел (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Рецепт гречневой каши впервые прочитала в книге В.В. Похлебкина.  Готовится все так, как рассказал Бао, только на момент кипения воды в нее рекомендовано добавить стертые в порошок сушеные белые грибы.


А грибной порошок не склеит крупу?




> И еще: Похлебкин рекомендует мелко порезанный лук не пассеровать в масле с морковью, а просто  высыпать горкой на кашу и прикрыть крышкой, а потом на этапе добавления масла перемешиваем пропаренный лук с кашей. Получается очень вкусно.


Что-то я не понял техники: всыпать горкой на готовую кашу? Тогда лук не дойдёт. Всыпать на этапе варки? Тогда он развалится из горки по поверхности и сварится.

О карамелизации тут вообще речь не пойдёт...

И солить тогда что? Саму гречку? Затвердеет.

----------


## Буль

> Гречка за ночь в воде приходит в хорошую кондицию - набухает и после готовки становится более рыхлая и рассыпчатая.


Мне кажется что при таком подходе она станет безвкусной. Реакция Майяра же там не пройдёт?




> А мультиварка - это предмет который позволяет сильно экономить время на готовку пищи. Если есть в наличии есть необходимые ингредиенты то готовка занимает 2-3 минуты: засыпать, залить, выбрать нужную программу. Мультиварка сама выключится и даст сигнал, что все готово после чего перейдет в режим подогрева. Кроме того мультиварка - это еще и пароварка и в некоторых моделях скороварка.


Насколько я понимаю мультиварка способна только то, чтобы за определённое время и с определённой температурой сварить всё то, что в неё положили, так? Докладывать продукты в нужное время она ведь не умеет? Перемешивать тоже? Менять температуру? Соль и все приправы тоже туда нужно класть с вечера?




> Возможно, я честно говоря об этом не думаю. Все получается съедобно.


Попробуй сварить гречку в мультиварке и по моему рецепту. Интересно, почувствуешь ли ты разницу?

----------


## Вова Л.

Я к мультиваркам тоже довольно скептически относился, но вот недавно у родственников побыл, они ею часто пользуются. Вещь действительно очень удобная и неплохо экономит время, по вкусу еда фактически не отличается от приготовленной обычным способом. Только гречку на утро они, кажется, делали немного не как говорил Модератор - они включали программу, чтобы гречка сразу сварилась, а потом утром мультиварка ее опять разогревала к определенному времени. Для супов и каш - вещь очень удобная.

----------

Буль (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я к мультиваркам тоже довольно скептически относился, но вот недавно у родственников побыл, они ею часто пользуются. Вещь действительно очень удобная и неплохо экономит время, по вкусу еда фактически не отличается от приготовленной обычным способом. Только гречку на утро они, кажется, делали немного не как говорил Модератор - они включали программу, чтобы гречка сразу сварилась, а потом утром мультиварка ее опять разогревала к определенному времени. Для супов и каш - вещь очень удобная.


Надо будет у кого-нибудь попробовать. Но меня смущает единовременная закладка всех продуктов -- рис с машем она как будет делать? Или паэлью? А суп как она будет заправлять?

----------


## Падма Осел

> И я в мультиварке, еще туда грибы можно засыпать, нажать к какому времени готово и офигенно вкусно)


Грибы и гречка - это знатно=)

----------

Буль (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Грибы и гречка - это знатно=)


Но я бы грибы кусками оставил. Если свежие -- предварительно обжарил бы на сухой сковороде на большом огне. Был бы запаааах!  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------

Падма Осел (25.10.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Надо будет у кого-нибудь попробовать. Но меня смущает единовременная закладка всех продуктов -- рис с машем она как будет делать? Или паэлью? А суп как она будет заправлять?


Я сам ею не особо пользовался - только ел то, что в ней готовили  :Smilie: , было вкусно. Если нужно обязательно в разное время добавлять, то можно открыть и забросить - так плов готовят - сначала лук-мясо-морковка на соответствующем режиме, потом - добавление риса и воды и на другом режиме. Но вообще, мультиварка варит более щадяще что-ли, чем кастрюля, поэтому там не разваривается или пригорает, когда вода впитается (если все делать по рецепту для мультиварки).

----------


## Арина

> 5. Режем мелкими кубиками среднюю луковицу. Совет: не отрезайте у луковицы "попку", там, где корешки. Тогда во время нарезки лука вы не будете плакать.


Меня очень заинтересовала эта Ваша подсказка, чтобы не реветь над луком (всегда реву!).Только не представляю, как Вам удается это проделать? Как можно мелко нашинковать круглую луковицу с "попкой" на плоской доске? Она же станет выскальзывать и  метаться по всей кухне :EEK!: ...А кусочки (даже если получится ее прижать) будут, вероятно, получаться разной величины и неаккуратными? - Поделитесь, пожалуйста, техникой нарезки :Smilie: , уважаемый Бао!

----------


## Neroli

> Насколько я понимаю мультиварка способна только то, чтобы за определённое время и с определённой температурой сварить всё то, что в неё положили, так? Докладывать продукты в нужное время она ведь не умеет? Перемешивать тоже? Менять температуру? Соль и все приправы тоже туда нужно класть


У моей есть режимы, при которых в процесе приготовления температура несколько раз меняется автоматически. Есть режим, позволяющий в ручную устанавливать температуру и время готовки. Если мне память не изменяет, то я видела мультиварку с режимом ризотто. Докладывать продукты не умет, солить не может. Самый большой недостаток, что не может сама воды набрать и слить, макароны ей доверить нельзя. Но народ эти мультиварки любит. Мне кажется что они больше нравятся тем, кто любят хорошо покушать, а не тем кто любит сам процесс готовки.

----------

Буль (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Меня очень заинтересовала эта Ваша подсказка, чтобы не реветь над луком (всегда реву!).Только не представляю, как Вам удается это проделать? Как можно мелко нашинковать круглую луковицу с "попкой" на плоской доске? Она же станет выскальзывать и  метаться по всей кухне...А кусочки (даже если получится ее прижать) будут, вероятно, получаться разной величины и неаккуратными? - Поделитесь, пожалуйста, техникой нарезки, уважаемый Бао!


Сейчас нарежу и выложу

----------

Арина (25.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> У моей есть режимы, при которых в процесе приготовления температура несколько раз меняется автоматически.


А как она узнаёт что "уже пора"? Или я должен заранее угадать время?




> Если мне память не изменяет, то я видела мультиварку с режимом ризотто.


Я видел микроволновку с режимом куры-гриль. Но результатом было что-то...  :Confused:

----------


## Топпер

> А как она узнаёт что "уже пора"? Или я должен заранее угадать время?


В программе закладывается время.

----------


## Neroli

> А как она узнаёт что "уже пора"? Или я должен заранее угадать время?


На автоматических режимах как-то узнает, у нее процессор примитивный есть. Там главное соблюсти оговоренные пропорции, иначе горшочек такого наварит... На остальных режимах устанавливаете время, через которое она отрубиться. А сварилось или нет - ваши проблемы. Можно поставить еще повариться в случае чего. 




> видел микроволновку с режимом куры-гриль. Но результатом было что-то...


тут вроде получше все, результат режиму соотвествует.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Для того ,чтобы нарезать луковицу нужен острый нож.

----------


## Буль

> Для того ,чтобы нарезать луковицу нужен острый нож.


А зачем кому-то нужен тупой нож?

----------

Aion (26.10.2012), Alex (26.10.2012), Кунсанг (26.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я однажды, пока дома никого не было - сделала стопроцентное итальянское ризотто с креветками, но вместо риса положила гречку - также ее обжаривала сухую в масле, а потом залила белым вином, выпарила, и добавляла кипящего бульона, как выпаривалась, потом добавила креветок и даже пармезана - хоть в рыбные блюда обычно не кладется. Мне понравилось. 

А так в Италии неочищенную гречку вообще можно купить только в русских магазинах. И сырую свеклу только в биологических магазинах, причем стоит она......ужос. А в супермаркетах продается очищенная гречка - это что-то вообще непотребное на вкус. И вареная свекла под вакуумом.

А так я гречку уже много лет люблю в одном и том же виде - хорошо разваренную, почти размазню, можно и рассыпчатую - со сливочным маслом, иногда можно присыпать сахаром при еде, и запивать вкуснейшим холодным молоком :Smilie:  Моя дочь, кстати, к удивлению итальянцев, в рацион которых гречка вообще практически не входит, тоже так любит. Но если каждый день так есть - фигура расширяется... :Smilie:

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я могу мелко накрошить первое-второе-десерт, перемешать и спокойно съесть Все равно в желудке все это перемешается. Но вот перемешанное в желудке пока не смогла бы


 :EEK!:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Мне кажется что при таком подходе она станет безвкусной. Реакция Майяра же там не пройдёт?


В определенный момент времени мультиварка включается на нагрев.




> Насколько я понимаю мультиварка способна только то, чтобы за определённое время и с определённой температурой сварить всё то, что в неё положили, так? Докладывать продукты в нужное время она ведь не умеет? Перемешивать тоже? Менять температуру? Соль и все приправы тоже туда нужно класть с вечера?


Чаще всего все продукты закладывают одновременно, но можно и докладывать по мере готовности, перемешивать, солить и прочее так же как и в обычной кастрюле. Но одно из преимуществ мультиварки как раз в том, что туда все положил и забыл, она сама отключится через определенное время в зависимости от выбранной программы. Причем время у нее не фиксированное, как я понял, а зависит от объема испаряемой воды. 




> Попробуй сварить гречку в мультиварке и по моему рецепту. Интересно, почувствуешь ли ты разницу?


Да, попробую. Но твоя должна быть вкуснее - нее больше ингредиентов :Smilie: .

----------


## Буль

> В определенный момент времени мультиварка включается на нагрев.


Она жарит пищу, не перемешивая? Пригорит же...




> Чаще всего все продукты закладывают одновременно, но можно и докладывать по мере готовности, перемешивать, солить и прочее так же как и в обычной кастрюле.


Тогда чем, в этом случае, кроме цены, она отличается от обычной кастрюли?  :Wink: 




> Но одно из преимуществ мультиварки как раз в том, что туда все положил и забыл, она сама отключится через определенное время в зависимости от выбранной программы.


Вот как она сварит мне рис с фасолью, если мне все продукты нужно туда заранее положить? И как она пюре сделает?




> Причем время у нее не фиксированное, как я понял, а зависит от объема испаряемой воды.


А как рассчитать, через сколько грамм испарённой воды нужно выключить при готовке плова, например? Я бы не взялся рассчитать... Она сама рассчитывает?




> Да, попробую. Но твоя должна быть вкуснее - нее больше ингредиентов.


Положи все эти ингредиенты в мультиварку  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, кто-то спрашивал об очищенной гречке. В России мы едим недоочищенную, тоесть, зерна в темной "рубашке". 



В Италии гречку продают вообще"голую"


Она желтовато-бело-серого цвета, вкус каши неузнаваем. Прошу привезти мне гречки из России обычно.

----------

Vladiimir (26.10.2012), До (26.10.2012), Топпер- (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао. Простая гречневая каша требует двух действий - промывания крупы и установки на огонь. 2 минуты.


Это не "простая гречневая каша", а просто разваренная гречневая крупа. На моём слэнге -- "хрючило". Я бы такое есть не стал, и другим постыдился бы подавать.




> Посчитайте, сколько минут Вы готовите свои каши и другие разносолы. Я так думаю, что пару часов в день


Я уже написал что эта каша "от" и "до" готовится 15 минут. 15 - 2 = 13. Я готов потратить 13 лишних минут жизни на то, чтобы моя семья ела вкусную кашу. На 13 минут меньше на форуме посижу.

----------


## Буль

> В Италии гречку продают вообще"голую"
> Вложение 11243
> 
> Она желтовато-бело-серого цвета, вкус каши неузнаваем. Прошу привезти мне гречки из России обычно.


В первом своём сообщении я описывал именно эту.

----------


## Joy

> Тогда не получится такая рассыпчатая.


Отнюдь. Это придаст ей рассыпчатости.




> Запах лука-то будет, но карамелизация-то откуда возьмётся? К тому же, асафетиду у нас не отнесёшь к дешёвым и доступным специям


Не знаю, зачем нужна карамелизация, асафетиды же надо - щепь.

----------


## Чиффа

Бао, цитирую как в книге: 
"Для гречневой каши требуются плотная крышка, сильный огонь в течение первых 3-5 минут до закипания воды, а затем спокойное, умеренное кипение и в самом конце - слабое, до полного выкипания воды не только с поверхности, но и со дна кастрюли или котелка. И еще одно важное правило: засыпав крупу и залив ее водой, не трогать, не мешать, не вторгаться в процесс, не подымать и не приоткрывать крышку. <> Для гречневой каши заправка должна состоять из сливочного масла, лука, сушеных белых грибов и крутых рубленых яиц. Лук нужно вносить мелконарезанным в середине кипения в кашу, просто засыпав сверху, не трогая каши, не перемешивая ее. точно также засыпают вместе с закладкой крупы сухие белые грибы в виде порошка (достаточно одного гриба на каждые два стакана крупы), масло и рубленные яйца вносят только после полной готовности каши. Лучше всего, если каша постоит после готовности еще 5 минут под крышкой для так называемого ее "упревания", только после этого можно перемешивать ее с маслом и яйцами и уже после - солить и тотчас же, горячей, подавать на стол."
Я готовлю так: в закипающую воду добавляю стертый в порошок гриб, затем засыпаю прогретую на сухой сковороде гречу. Варю 3-5 минут, затем добавляю мелко нарезанный лук (как сказано выше). Когда вода вся выкипит (у меня кастрюля с прозрачной крышкой, то выключаю и через 3-5 минут добавляю масло и яйца. Вообще не солю - кому сколько надо, так и посолят.
PS. Книга называется "Тайны хорошей кухни", автор - В.В. Похлебкин

----------

Буль (16.11.2012), Падма Осел (27.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Книга называется "Тайны хорошей кухни", автор - В.В. Похлебкин


Хорошая книжка!=) Еще у него "Национальные кухни наших народов" - отличная)

----------

Буль (16.11.2012), Чиффа (31.10.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

У меня все его книги есть, и я очень благодарна ему за рецепты и еще больше - за описание технологии. Благодаря его книгам я хоть что-то умею на кухне. Когда сидела дома с детьми, решила, что пора бы научиться готовить.
Кстати, слышала от буддистов, что "промышленные" яйца кушать можно, потому что в них нет зародышей, так что каша получается вполне безобидная.

----------

Топпер- (31.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, слышала от буддистов, что "промышленные" яйца кушать можно, потому что в них нет зародышей, так что каша получается вполне безобидная.


Более того, магазинные яйца даже если бы они были оплодотворённые, в большинстве случаев можно есть: яйца хранят в холодильниках. Холод (длительная температура ниже плюс десяти градусов) уже сам по себе убивает зародыш.

Вот неплохая министатья о яйцах.

----------

Joy (01.11.2012), Чиффа (01.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, я никогда в России не видела в продаже "голой" гречки - такой: как в Италии. Ни в Метро, ни в биологических магазинах. Она не светлая - они практически белая. На картинке она намного темнее, чем в жизни. Называется grano saraceno. Когда ее варишь - она похожа на перловку - скользкая и слизистая, даже подсушенная, нерассыпатая, практически БЕЗ ВСЯКОГО ВКУСА ГРЕЧКИ. Даже отдаленно. Почти уверена - что в России такой и нет. Точно также в Италии нет сырой свеклы - только в био бутиках, и то не всегда.

Все русские и украинцы тут ее покупают либо на толчке, куда приходят автобусы из Молдавии, Белоруссии и Украины, либо в русских пищевых магазинах. Может, есть смысл организовать бизнес по гречке в Италии? :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Кстати, слышала от буддистов, что "промышленные" яйца кушать можно, потому что в них нет зародышей, так что каша получается вполне безобидная.


Куры несут яйца независимо от оплодотворения. Домашние яйца тоже вполне могут быть неоплодотворенными. Например у нас были куры, но петуха не было, и они вполне себе неслись.))

----------

Топпер- (01.11.2012), Чиффа (01.11.2012)

----------


## Чиффа

Сергей, у нас тоже были куры. Теперь у меня только кошка с собакой, но они яиц не несут)))

----------


## Чиффа

Кстати, даже у нас в глухой провинции можно найти такую гречку, зеленую, правда, стоит она от 100 рублей за килограмм.

----------


## Топпер

> Сергей, у нас тоже были куры. Теперь у меня только кошка с собакой, но они яиц не несут)))


А крысы запросто

----------

Буль (01.11.2012), Сергей Ч (01.11.2012), Чиффа (03.11.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, я никогда в России не видела в продаже "голой" гречки - такой: как в Италии. Ни в Метро, ни в биологических магазинах. Она не светлая - они практически белая. На картинке она намного темнее, чем в жизни. Называется grano saraceno. Когда ее варишь - она похожа на перловку - скользкая и слизистая, даже подсушенная, нерассыпатая, практически БЕЗ ВСЯКОГО ВКУСА ГРЕЧКИ. Даже отдаленно.


Я же написал -- прожарьте крупу перед варкой.

----------


## Акулина

Это вкусно - рецепт гречка.
Гречка по-купечески

Гречка "А добавка будет?". Если вы никогда не пробовали такой вариант гречки, бегом на кухню! Гречка по-купечески с мясным фаршем - вкусно, полезно и быстро.
Продукты 
(на 7 порций)
Гречневая крупа - 1 стакан
Фарш мясной - 300 г
Лук репчатый - 1 шт.
Морковь	- 1 шт.
Чеснок - 2 зубка
Паста томатная - 2 ст. ложки
Масло подсолнечное - 20	г
Соль - по вкусу

Как приготовить гречку по-купечески:
1. Гречку промыть. Смазать сковороду маслом (можно даже сливочным) и высыпать туда крупу, подсушить на среднем огне. 
2. Натереть морковь, порезать лук (это можно делать во время "сушки" гречневой крупы). Обжарить в растительном масле до золотистого цвета.
3. Далее добавляем фарш, разбивая комочки. 
4. И в конце добавить томатную пасту (или порезанные помидоры БЕЗ кожицы). Тщательно перемешать. И жарить на среднем огне минут 5 (пока фарш не потемнеет)
5. К мясу и овощам выложить гречку.
6. Залить кипятком так, чтобы гречка была слегка прикрыта водой. Посолить. 
7. Тушить гречку по-купечески на медленном огне под крышкой, пока вода не испарится. Если гречка еще не готова, долить еще немного воды, повторить действия. 
8. В готовую гречку по-купечески добавить мелко порезанный чеснок (или использовать чесночницу), перемешать. Можно добавить черный молотый перец и лавровый лист.
Подавать гречку по-купечески горячей.

----------


## Кокотик

гречка очень хороша с грибами (зе бест - белыми). на удивление удачное сочетание, имхо лучше чем яйца/мсяо

----------


## Дима Н.

Привет всем! Счастья вам и здоровья!
Стараюсь питаться просто, без лишнего: гречка, или рис, или горох, кубик от мэгги, специи как получится и подсолнечное масло. Вот. Без выкрутасов. 
Не мою, бросил в котел, пенку снял, сварил, специи добавил, масло добавил, кушаешь. Вот и рецепт. Хуже не придумаешь. 
Времени потом вагон, главное - правильно им распорядиться. Это проблема конечно. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Привет всем! Счастья вам и здоровья!
> Стараюсь питаться просто, без лишнего: гречка, или рис, или горох, кубик от мэгги, специи как получится и подсолнечное масло. Вот. Без выкрутасов. 
> Не мою, бросил в котел, пенку снял, сварил, специи добавил, масло добавил, кушаешь. Вот и рецепт. Хуже не придумаешь. 
> Времени потом вагон, главное - правильно им распорядиться. Это проблема конечно. 
> Спасибо!


Это в юности кажется, что так экономится много времени, а потом, когда в зрелом возрасте ещё больше времени невольно приходится посвящать решению проблем со здоровьем, вызванных неправильным питанием, понимаешь, что правильно было бы распорядиться тем временем, потратив его на приготовление сбалансированной еды.

----------

Alex (17.12.2018), Kit (17.12.2018), Ануруддха (17.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2018)

----------


## Акулина

Полезные  советы - как варить гречку.
Как варить гречку

Если готовить вы начали не так давно, если хотите научиться сразу готовить вкусно и удобно, если времени для экспериментов и выяснений нет, то вы по адресу. Сегодня я расскажу вам о том, как варить вкусную гречку, которую потом можно употреблять и в качестве гарнира к мясу, и к овощам, и даже в качестве самой себя - гречневой каши (сладкой, с молоком или солёной, с оливковым маслом).
Продукты 
(на 3 порции)
Гречневая крупа (ядрица) - 1 стакан
Вода - 2 стакана
Соль - 1/3 ч. л.
Сливочное масло - 1/4 часть пачки (40-50 г)

Как варить гречку:

Налить в кастрюлю воду и поставить её на огонь.
Пока вода закипает, гречку можно успеть перебрать (если нужно).
И промыть.
Закипевшую воду посолить.
И высыпать в кастрюлю всю гречку (да, для того, чтобы она стала ещё вкусней, её можно выложить на сухую сковороду и прокалить, разогрев, чтобы вся лишняя влага ушла, но если времени на эти манипуляции у вас нет, то можно поступить проще).
Варить гречку на среднем огне около 7-10 минут, а вот дальше нужно быть внимательней: наступит момент, когда воды над гречкой останется уже совсем немного, примерно столько, как на фото.
Отрежьте от пачки масла 1/4 часть, положите в кастрюлю, перемешайте, убавьте огонь до минимума.
Теперь осталось варить гречку  под крышкой до полной готовности (не переусердствуйте! гречка нам нужна варёная, а не жареная, ведь так?  :Wink: 

Лично я пробую её на вкус - если гречка полностью готова, а жидкость по какой-то причине осталась, слейте её, накройте крышкой кастрюлю и пусть постоит пару минут. Если же чувствуете, что гречка недоварена, а жидкости уже совсем нет, не спешите лить воду! Лучше добавьте ещё немного масла (ложку растительного или ложку сливочного), плотно накройте крышкой, выключите огонь и просто дайте ей спокойно постоять 10-15 минут, тогда всё получится!

Вкусной вам гречки! Главное - не торопитесь и готовьте с любовью!  :Wink:

----------

Алик (02.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2019)

----------


## Акулина

Мне нравится гречневая каша.
Каша гречневая простая

Это самый простой рецепт приготовления гречневой каши. Гречка с растительным маслом отлично подойдет как основное блюдо во время поста. А также, гречневая каша - это идеальный гарнир и очень полезный завтрак.
Продукты 
(на 2 порции)
Крупа гречневая - 1 стакан
Вода - 2 стакана
Масло растительное - 1 ст. ложка
или масло сливочное - 1	ст. ложка
Соль - по вкусу

Продукты для гречневой каши перед вами.
Как приготовить гречневую кашу:

Гречку тщательно перебрать.
Крупу хорошо промыть. Вскипятить чайник.
Гречку посолить, добавить растительное (или сливочное) масло.
Залить крупу кипятком, на большом огне дать закипеть.
Уменьшить огонь до самого маленького, накрыть кастрюлю (казан) с кашей крышкой, варить гречку 20-30 минут.
Каша гречневая простая готова.
Подавать гречневую кашу горячей.
Приятного аппетита!

----------

